# Lake Houston



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anybody know of any particularly good sites there? Besides fishing, what else is there to do?
Planning a trip to break in the son-in-law before they borrow the RV for a river trip.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

there isn't much to do on the lake other than fish and ski. it is an old lake with plenty of bottom structure to ruin a boat on. Probably the liveliest part of the lake is east of the 1960 bridge there is a large RV park there


----------



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm, well that bites. Would Lake Conroe be a better place to go then? Looking for something close within a few hours of home. (Texas City)
Do some fishing, maybe a guided trip
Other activities for the girls....


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would go to conroe or livingston, both have very nice places to stay and the lakes are far better than Houston. I have stayed in livingston state park and it is pretty nice. Conroe has some wonderful spots as well.


----------

